# 31 laws need help plz



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i am about to get me some 31 laws all skinnys i know phree and filthy are running them i am looking to see what kind of springs to run i really dont like alot of stall either if any. so if yall can plz give me some info on what yall think it will be great. oh yea i been searching the forum for this and did not see any info for 31s


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

red secondary homie


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

thats what i was running with my backs red secondary and almond pri i just hated that stall it wasent a huge stall but annoying run red with stock primary?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

try that lime green we traded .. but i think red secondary and try a maroon primary


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got red secondary and maroon primary with 28 i did it for my next tire and I don't really feel a stall and let me know what tire you like best


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm running the maroon pri. and yellow sec. You can substitute that yellow for a red if you want. Either way is good.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can run the red secondary without any probs... I was runnin a red sec, but switched out to a yellow sec. I have an almond primary..... My brute has zero stall though, and still has factory weights....I guess the high compression kit has something to do with that, never really have figured it out. And yes I do know what stall is....I've rode walker's brute as well as meangreen360's....and even my dads which has almond/red in it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jbadon said:


> thats what i was running with my backs red secondary and almond pri i just hated that stall it wasent a huge stall but annoying run red with stock primary?


^and to answer this.... On my first 650, I ran a stock primary and red secondary with 28x10.5 Laws all the way around and it worked great. Never slipped the belt after I added that spring. I dont know how well it'd hold up to the 31s though, I could tell a helluva difference between them and my 29.5s. Going all skinnies will help to keep some weight off though. As easy as it is to change the springs out I'd say try runnin just the red and see how it does, but I really think its gonna slip in the primary if you do it like that.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

ok i allready have a red secondary sooooo.....maybe order a maroon primary ?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you looked at the clutch spring charts to see how much difference there is between the maroon and almond?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Almond shouldn't have any stall...actually I think it gives you like 100 rpms with stock weights. I think the Almond Primary and Red secondary....maybe the Maroon


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

yea man i guess i am just gonna run what i had red secondary and almond pri hey filthy hows that yellow do?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that yellow is stiffffffffffffff... lol.. man i have the same setup as filthy but with 54 wieghts and man i have got some stall .. but i like it ..lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Walker I got a yellow secondary..... not red lol
jbadon, the yellow does good. Can definitely feel it both in low and high range. Havnt actually tried it to see how fast it goes, but I'd guess that my bike probably wont run much over 40mph now lol. If it'll bite though, I can start a wheelie with less than a half throttle blip, and she WILL stand straight up from a dead stop with the 31s and lift with no hesitation. I think the yellow does make too much heat in the clutches though... I can feel it blowin out of the snorks hotter than it used to be with the red.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks everyone that gave me some info on this i gonna run all skinnys and order a maroon primary and a yellow secondary and try them and another question wich one controls how much stall pri or sec?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Primary.


----------

